# IBM Artikel vergleicht TestNG mit JUnit 4



## Thomas Darimont (29. August 2006)

Hallo!

http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-cq08296/

Gruß Tom


----------



## flashray (30. August 2006)

Hallo Tom,

es wird schneller entwickelt und verfasst als man lernen und lesen kann!

Könntest du bitte in Java ein Tool programmieren damit man die Zeit anhalten kann  . Wenn man die IT-Welt wieder aufgeholt hat kann die Zeit ruhig wieder weiterlaufen   .


Vg Erdal


----------



## 4men (31. August 2006)

Netter Bericht, leider sieht es so aus als ob der Autor selber bei der Entwicklung von TestNG mitgemacht hat ...

Hier ein noch etwas ausführlicher Vergleich:
http://www.qaware.de/downloads/to1-adersberger.pdf

Gruß 4men


----------

